# Tipps zu Medienauflage!



## frido (4. Dez. 2011)

Möchte über den Winter mein Filter zusammenbasteln. Geplant ist eine 230 l Tonne rund mit vorgeschaltetem Compactsieve befüllt mit 14er __ Hel-x als gepumtes System. Zur Zeit machen mir die Medienträger in der Tonne das meiste Kopfzerbrechen, da ich nicht wirklich weiß, was ich dazu hernehmen soll. Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst. V2A Blech zurechtgeschnitten und gebohrt wäre eine Möglichkeit-allerdings ziemlich teuer. Alu und verzinktes Blech ist zwar günstiger, aber wohl vom Material her nicht die optimale Lösung. Kunststoff wäre super, aber da hab ich nix vernünftiges gefunden. Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst?

Ach ja-da ich gerade dabei bin-würdet ihr für eine runde Tonne  trotzdem die normalen Flansche zur Tankdurchführung (Ablauf)  nehmen oder eher die gewölbten? Die gewölbten habe ich bisher nur als 110ér gesehen und müßte dann auf 75 reduzieren. Wenn die normale auch gehen, kann ich mir die Reduzierung ja sparen.

Vielen Dank!

MFG

Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Hallo Andreas,
Iich benötige zwar für meine Tonnen nicht wirklich die Medienauflagen, aber ich habe aber trotzdem am Boden Lichtstegplatten (gibt es z.B. hier *click*...gibt natürlich noch andere Produkte und auch Händler) eingebaut, damit das abgesetzte sich nicht sofort wiede raufwirbelt.
Bin gespannt, wie das dann bei den zukünftigen Filterreinigeungen sich bewährt.
Als Abstandshalter zum Boden habe ich (weil wirklich grade zufällig aus altbeständen da ) VO Schrauben mit Unterlagscheiben und Muttern verwendet.


> Ach ja,da ich gerade dabei bin,würdet ihr für eine runde Tonne  trotzdem die normalen Flansche zur Tankdurchführung (Ablauf)  nehmen oder eher die gewölbten? Die gewölbten habe ich bisher nur als 110ér gesehen und müßte dann auf 75 reduzieren. Wenn die normale auch gehen, kann ich mir die Reduzierung ja sparen


Ich habe Rechteckige 300er Tonnen... und ich finde, dass die Spannungen (in der Vertikalen) schon recht intensiv... zumal sich die Wände ja auch so schon unter dem Druck biegen.

Je nach Material und Radius der Tonne macht das schon Sinn gewölbte Flansche zu nehmen ist halt eine Material, Platz, Geld und Sicherheitsfrage..ist zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## frido (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Diese Medienauflagen habe ich auch schon gefunden-leider nur für rechteckige Tonnen zu gebrauchen, da ich sie auch nur in dieser Größe gesehen habe. Für runde Tonnen war nix dabei. Könnte ja auch ne eckige Tonne nehmen-aber da habe ich schon einige negative Berichte bezüglich der Stabilität gelesen!?


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Hallo Andreas

Mein Tipp, schaue mal in einem Metallbbaubetrieb vorbei.
Die größe die Du für deine Auflage benötigst solltest Du dort für ein Spende in die Kaffeekasse bekommen.
Ist zumindest bei uns in der Firma so.

Ich würde dir dringend zu Edelstahl raten, bei verzinktem Blech sind bloß die Flächen verzinkt, nicht aber die Schnittstellen und Bohren mußt Du ja auch noch

Bei Alu wäre ich auch vorsichtig, laß mal Alu ne Zeit lang im Regen stehen. Sieht nicht mehr gut aus.

Grüße 
Ralph


----------



## Olli.P (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Hallo Andreas,

die von Andreas (Zermalmer) angesprochene Lichtstegplatte kann man auch sehr gut mit einer Stichsäge, oder einem Seitenschneider bearbeiten. 

Allerdings sind sie wohl leichter als Wasser und müssen vorm Aufschwimmen gesichert werden.......

Und verschnitt ist nat. auch dabei, aber runde Filtermedienauflagen wirst du wohl kaum finden, es sei denn du kaufst gleich einen Kompletten Filter und selbst da sind diese, ich denk mal zu 99% auch "nur" zugeschnitten.........

Ich habe mir für meinen Filter einfach erst eine Sperrholzplatte als Schablone zurecht geschnitten und nach der dann die Medienauflage gefertigt um zu verhindern das diese evtl. doch zu klein werden. Denn der Preis iss ja auch nicht gerade ohne...........


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*



frido schrieb:


> Diese Medienauflagen habe ich auch schon gefunden-leider nur für rechteckige Tonnen zu gebrauchen, da ich sie auch nur in dieser Größe gesehen habe. Für runde Tonnen war nix dabei.


Hallo Andreas,
bzgl. der Form hat ja Olli schon was geschrieben... um Hand-anlegen wirst Du nicht herum kommen... 





> Könnte ja auch ne eckige Tonne nehmen-aber da habe ich schon einige negative Berichte bezüglich der Stabilität gelesen!?


Hm...diese Berichte müssen sich mir wohl entzogen haben.
Was ich wichtig finde, auch wenn ich da keine persönliche Erfahrung damit habe und halt auch nicht gelesen habe wo die Probleme lagen, man sollte nicht auf die Streben verzichten.

Durch einen glücklichen Konstruktionszufall hat sich bei mir ergeben, dass ich die Streben in meiner Patronentonne bequem stecken und ziehen lassen 
In meiner Siebpatronentonne habe ich aktuell die obere Strebe nicht drin, aber es hält.
Ich werde aber eine Strebe dort (halt mit anderer Befestigung) einbauen, damit das Material einfach entlastet wird.


Olli.P schrieb:


> ...kann man auch sehr gut mit einer Stichsäge, oder einem Seitenschneider bearbeiten.


Hallo Olli,
Seitenschneider habe ich mich nicht getraut, aber Bügelsäge und Stichsäge geht locker.


> Allerdings sind sie wohl leichter als Wasser und müssen vorm Aufschwimmen gesichert werden.......


Ich habe sie nicht sofort im Wasser "getestet"... mir war einfach klar, dass ich einen Abstand zum Boden brauche... der Zufall wollte es, das ich von meinem Schwiegerpapa ein großes Kontingent an V2A Schrauben zur Verfügung hatte und diese einen schönen Abstandshalter abgeben und das Gitter (mit 6 Schrauben + Muttern und U-Scheiben) ausreichend beschweren, dass da nix aufschwimmt.


> Denn der Preis iss ja auch nicht gerade ohne...........


Ja, der is schon deftig, da hab ich mich natürlich über die Nähe gefreut und bin gerne persönlich vorbeigefahren :smoki


----------



## frido (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Die große Lichtstegplatte habe ich glatt übersehen-mit der gehts super. Da bekomm ich aus einer Platte beide Auflagen raus und der Verschnitt hält sich in Grenzen. Und mit dem Preis kann man ja auch noch leben.
Wie gesagt-das sich runde Tonnen besser eignen sollen als eckige habe ich schon öfter gelesen-weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr wo. Und angeblich sind die eckigen Tonnen alle im Bereich der Verstrebungen geplatzt. 
Generell habe ich zu den billigen Baumarkttonnen nicht wirklich viel Vertrauen-einen stabilen Eindruck machen die Dinger ja nicht gerade. Aber auch das scheint zu funktionieren, da sie ja viele im Einsatz haben. Habe mir jetzt bei ebay ne runde Tonne geschossen, die nicht gespritzt sondern geblasen ist, frostfest sein soll und laut Werbeversprechen deutlich länger hält als die Baumarkttonnen-wir werden sehen...
Danke für den Tipp mit der Lichtstegplatte...


----------



## scholzi (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Hi Leute
um nochmal die runden/eckigen Tonnen anzusprechen!
Ich finde auch das Runde stabiler und langlebiger sind.....Es zeigt schon, das sie überhaupt verstrebt werden müssen um seitenstabil zu bleiben!
Auch stören die Verstrebungen immer und überall :?  + gibt es bei Rund weniger Ecken... und dadurch ergibt sich eine bessere Durchströmung!


			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja-da ich gerade dabei bin-würdet ihr für eine runde Tonne  trotzdem  die normalen Flansche zur Tankdurchführung (Ablauf)  nehmen oder eher  die gewölbten? Die gewölbten habe ich bisher nur als 110ér gesehen und  müßte dann auf 75 reduzieren. Wenn die normale auch gehen, kann ich mir  die Reduzierung ja sparen.


Meines Wissens gibt es keine kleineren gekrümmten als die 110er und wirklich nötig sind sie auch nicht!
Selbst bei einer 200 Liter Tonne hab ich gerade 110er verarbeitet und es hält und hält.......
Wichtig ist nur vernünftiger Kleber, sprich kein Silikon sondern Einen auf MS-Polymerbasis! (zB. innotec adesal   oder   FixAll von soudal)


----------



## frido (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

hab auch mal gehört, das die geraden Flansche im Backofen auf Temperatur gebracht werden können und dann der Wölbung der Tonne angepasst werden können. Ist ja PVC-sollte eigentlich auch funktionieren?! 
Da auf den PE Tonnen eigentlich nix haften soll, bin ich davon ausgegangen das der Kleber mehr als eine Art Dichtung funktioniert und durch den Anpressdruck des verschraubten Flansches dicht wird...???


----------



## frido (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Ach ja-habe den Beitrag mit den eckigen Regentonnen gefunden. Irgendwo im koi-live Forum:

Zitat:

Ich kann von den eckigen Regentonnen nur abraten. Bei mir bekamen die Regentonnen genau an der Stelle Risse, wo der Metallbügel die Tonne stabilisieren soll. Wenn schon Regentonnen dann bitte nur die runden verwenden.



Ob der Verfasser hier Montagstonnen erwischt hat oder ob es öfter Probleme mit den eckigen Tonnen gibt, war leider nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Olli.P (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Hallo Andreas,




			
				frido schrieb:
			
		

> Da auf den PE Tonnen eigentlich nix haften soll, bin ich davon ausgegangen das der Kleber mehr als eine Art Dichtung funktioniert und durch den Anpressdruck des verschraubten Flansches dicht wird...???



Jepp, genauso isses!


----------



## scholzi (6. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Servus...!


> hab auch mal gehört, das die geraden Flansche im Backofen auf Temperatur  gebracht werden können und dann der Wölbung der Tonne angepasst werden  können.


Das macht sich schon etwas besser, man kann es auch mit nem Heißluftfön machen!
Da die Flansche verschraubt werden, funktioniert der "Kleber" nur als Dichtmasse......Auf PE hält/klebt eh nix !


----------



## Annett (2. März 2012)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*



frido schrieb:


> Ach ja-habe den Beitrag mit den eckigen Regentonnen gefunden. Irgendwo im koi-live Forum:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...


Nach einem Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag, kann ich bestätigen, dass die eckigen Tonne bzw. der Kunststoff um die Nieten bei richtig Frost schlapp machen. Viele Jahre zuvor hatte es gehalten... dieses Jahr stand die Tonne ca. 20 oder 30 cm weiter vom Haus weg. 
   
Nächtelang knackte es diesmal merkwürdig vorm Schlafzimmerfenster. Irgendwann sahen wir den Schaden.
Die Tonne ist aber noch dicht...
Müßte bei Tageslicht mal ein neues Foto machen.


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*

Servus...!
Eckig ist ganz ungünstig wegen der unterschiedlichen Belastung.
Auch aus diesem Grund, gibt es auch fast nur runde Rohre.


----------



## Zermalmer (3. März 2012)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*



Joerg schrieb:


> Eckig ist ganz ungünstig wegen der unterschiedlichen Belastung.


Hallo Jörg,
nennt sich Physik und das bestreben des Wassers sich überall hin gleich auszubreiten 
Nicht umsonst ist bei einem Wassertropfen die idealform eine Kugel...
aber da erzähle ich Dir sicher nichts neues 
Aber, nun habe ich selber verstanden, dass die eckigen Tonnen, bis vielleicht auf ein paar Ausnahmen (die sich sicherlich Preislich von den einfachen eckigen Tonnen unterscheiden) als ungeeignet erweisen. (siehe Link zu meinem Thread unten)


> Auch aus diesem Grund, gibt es auch fast nur runde Rohre.


Wenn man in die Baumärkte geht, dann steht da sehr oft alles (zumindest hier in der Gegend)
Ein fast leeres Regal bei Eckigen Tonnen kann mitunter vermitteln, dass die schon beliebt sind.... aber es kann halt auch den Grund haben, dass sie eben selten nachbestellt werden, weil sie eben doch nicht so gut gehen 
Allerdings muss man auf den Staub und Dreck gucken... bei allen Sorten von Tonnen...
 nur dann erkennt man, was dauernd nachgeordert wird und keinen Staub ansetzt 

Nun hier noch der Link zu meinem Thread mit dem entsprechenden Bild einer eckigen Regentonne *click*

Ich, für meinen Teil, werde meine verbleibenden Tonnen noch 'sichern', und dann schauen wie es weitergeht. (wird mit Sicherheit ein paar Jahre halten)
Wie es dann weitergeht, werde ich sehen... die Filterkammer ist groß genug, dass ich notfalls noch Wände einziehen könnte


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Tipps zu Medienauflage!*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Ein fast leeres Regal bei Eckigen Tonnen kann mitunter vermitteln, dass die schon beliebt sind....


Hi Andreas,
da ich von diesen schon 3 Stück als Restmüll entsorgen durfte, ist das ein gutes Geschäft für die Baumärkte. 
Leider hatte ich auch gedacht, dass die sich besser verrohren lassen und den Platz besser ausnutzen. 
Damit die nicht schon bei einer Wasserfüllung auseinanderbrechen, sind diese Verstebungen nötig. 
Etwas besser sind die eckigen 200 Liter Tonnen, schon die Materialstärke ist deutlich besser. 
Die ganz runden sind qualitativ noch am besten. Der Preis ist für alle ähnlich.
Bei mir sind sie fast komplett eingegraben aber die Unterscheide in der Qualität schon enorm.

Bei der Medienauflage, kann man auch auf recht günstige Materialien zurückgreifen. In einer Tonne bei mir kommen Rasengitter zum Einsatz.

Medienauflage wird oft falsch interpretiert. Es geht eigentlich darum, den anfallenden Mulm aus abgestorbenen Bakterien dann leichter entsorgen zu können. 
Ohne Bodenablauf oder extra Absaugung am Boden macht das eigentlich keinen großen Sinn.
Habe ich ruhende Medien, die nicht ständig aufgewirbelt werden, geht es auch ganz ohne.
Je nach Belastung ist dann der Filter mal komplett von dem Rest zu entsorgen.


----------

